

Rr 2.0 released (lightweight record+reply debugging) - lastontheboat
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2014/09/rr-20-released.html

======
lastontheboat
For those who missed the 1.0 announcement, take a look at the project page:
[http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-project.org/)

